# Stand for your smoker?



## mpjmeyer (May 19, 2014)

Anybody keep their smoker outside on a stand?

I'm thinking of either buying the stand or building one for my Masterbuilt 40" electric smoker but want more opinions.  My only 2 concerns are:

Will the smoker ware faster?

When I smoke, there is much moisture that it creates a damp ground, would this affect the stand?

If it was kept outside, I'm sure I would purchase the cover for it.


----------



## smoking b (May 19, 2014)

Mine lives outside on my deck on a stand but there is a roof over my deck...


----------



## mpjmeyer (May 19, 2014)

is your stand metal or wood?  Also does your smoker create moisture on the stand while it's smoking??


----------



## smoking b (May 19, 2014)

mpjmeyer said:


> is your stand metal or wood?  Also does your smoker create moisture on the stand while it's smoking??


It is a metal stand with a wood top. No moisture builds up for me...


----------



## ostrichsak (May 19, 2014)

I've got mine on 4 cinder blocks but plan to change that this summer. I have no intention of paying nearly the same price that I paid for the smoker for a stand to put it on. I'm going to make something, just not sure what yet.


----------



## chiefwej (May 19, 2014)

Mine is on a metal cart I bought at Sam's Club.  The only issue is that it's chrome plated steel and it rusts in the weather.  I have a heavy duty cover over it when it's not in use.  I keep a mat under the cart to soak up any drips and keep the rust from staining my deck. 













image.jpg



__ chiefwej
__ May 19, 2014


----------



## nd16bulldog (May 19, 2014)

image.jpg



__ nd16bulldog
__ May 19, 2014


----------



## runt (May 20, 2014)

1.jpg



__ runt
__ May 19, 2014


















2.jpg



__ runt
__ May 19, 2014


















3.jpg



__ runt
__ May 19, 2014


----------



## azbohunter (May 20, 2014)

chiefwej said:


> I have a heavy duty cover over it when it's not in use. I keep a mat under the cart to soak up any drips and keep the rust from staining my deck.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chiefwej (May 20, 2014)

The cover has been discussed several times before. It's avail on Amazon for less than $30. The large size is a perfect fit for the Gen 1 MES.  I can't speak for the Gen 2.


----------



## bel420 (May 20, 2014)

Runt said:


> 1.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love it would you happen to have any dimensions for this build?


----------



## runt (May 21, 2014)

bel420, I used 2x10 for the sides and back. 1x1 for the framing and center support, 1/2" plywood for the top of stand.

Just measured the Smoker and used those dimensions adding the necessary adjustments for wood size.

Hope that helps some!

Runt


----------



## bel420 (May 21, 2014)

No that works for me I'll just add casters to this build.Thumbs Up

Thanks


----------



## padronman (May 31, 2014)

DSC_0380.JPG



__ padronman
__ May 31, 2014






Stand all the way.  Also mine stays covered to protect it from the elements.  Also makes me not have to bend down at all to tend to the Q!!!!


----------



## shimsham (Jun 3, 2014)

My 5-year-old son has been bugging me to "build something" with him.  I think a little stand like Runt's with casters would make a fine father/son project this weekend.


----------



## terry shriver (Jul 4, 2015)

Does that much juice come through that you need a jar with a tube?


----------



## mori55 (Jul 5, 2015)

I'm happy my smokers probes , meat and smoker , are withh 5-10 degrees of each other. According to my maverick.


----------



## rabbithutch (Jul 5, 2015)

My MES rides on a furniture movers dolly from Harbor Freight (about $20) and sits, covered, on my covered patio.  No problems yet.

I'm fiddling around drawing some plans in SketchUp for a cabinet for it to live in with shelves for storing pellets and such and for the miniWSM tamale pot and the mailbox.  Having completed the design yet.- just kicking around ideas in a drawing before buying materials.


----------



## brickguy221 (Jul 5, 2015)

My old Generation 2 smoker sits on this stand








  

I put rollers on the stand so that I could move my smoker anywhere I want. 

My new 40" BT Gen 2.5 Smoker came with legs on it. It is several inches lower than my Gen 2 smoker is on this stand with rollers. Without measuring, I am guessing about 12" difference. I am thinking about mounting my new Smoker on this stand and putting the legs from my new Smoker on my old Smoker.


----------



## cmayna (Jul 6, 2015)

Yes, Just get a furniture dolly at your local hardware store.  Most are made of wood thus if necessary you can tear it apart and modify it to fit your smoker.   Most will have a wooden platform, thus if your smoker drips, you might want to install a drip pan under the smoker, on top of the platform.

I did it with my Masterbuilt gasser and it works perfectly.


----------



## garry pasby (Apr 10, 2017)

Where did you find the stand?  It is just what i am looking for... Thanks!!!


----------



## idahopz (Apr 10, 2017)

Although I do not put my cookers outside much, I thought I'd mention these as a good storage solution. I just got these on sale at Harbor Freight on sale for $99 each. Super glide drawers slide smooth as silk, and the carts seem quite sturdy at about 100 pounds each. Wheels are relative large and work great on hard smooth surfaces.  I don't put the cookers outside unless I'm doing a party, but normally just wheel them out the garage to do the cooking. The height is perfect so I do not need to do any stooping at all - everything at chest level.

The bottom shelf is used for the wood fuel specific to the cooker, and the drawers contain accessories such as cords, a dual probe Auber PID, temperature monitors, Grill Grates, tube smoker, etc. Everything is now self contained for the cooker atop, and nothing is now misplaced (or lost). Eventually I'm going to do a cold smoke adapter on the bottom shelf of the Bradley cart.

An added benefit for the Davy is that the cart allows me to get rid of those awful fold-up legs! Best accessory investment I've made in making my cooks more comfortable.













carts.jpg



__ idahopz
__ Apr 10, 2017


----------



## baseballguy99 (Apr 13, 2017)

IMG_4680.JPG



__ baseballguy99
__ Apr 13, 2017






I purchased the stand that is made for the MES from Amazon.  As well as a heavy duty cover.  Mine has been stored outside from day one.  Even after torrential downpours, my smoker is dry.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00BJ28G36/?tag=smokingmeatforums-20

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0144MG71A/?tag=smokingmeatforums-20


----------



## hawkce541 (Apr 13, 2017)

This is what I built last week.  Modifying the filing cabinet took about an hour and so did building the stand for the top.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/260838/cold-smoking-modification













20170410_170357.jpg



__ hawkce541
__ Apr 10, 2017


----------



## 801driver (Apr 13, 2017)

My electric smoker is the Smoke-it #2, pretty heavy, not worried about it easily tipping over.  I was considering using four sturdy fill sized concrete building blocks on end to raise it 18 inches.  I was glancing on Craig's List and spotted a metal box about 14 inched tall with a drawer.  It was made for a pair of them to fit under a washer and a dryer to elevate them.  The person only had one used one that was silver and matches my smoker pretty well for $25.  I would have preferred a little higher, but it works well and is very sturdy.  I just locked the wheels on my smoker to prevent it from moving.

Good luck at finding or building something that will work for you..


----------

